# Rock Island Armory are they good guns



## crinko

im looking to get a 1911 for my ccw but i really dont want to get a high priced gun because cash is sorta low these days. The guy at my local gun shop said they were ok guns. also what about Charles Daly and Firestorm are they good or junk


----------



## brifol6111

I have heard good things about the RIA guns from the people I know that own them. From what I have heard they are well work what you will pay and a great starting 1911 package.

For the Charles Daily, I have owned one and would not suggest it, it didnt stand up, had ongoing feed problems and was not a quality weapon. For the Firestorm, I have never seen one of their 1911's so I can't comment.

Hope this helps,
Foley


----------



## forestranger

RIA GI-1000+rds=no problems, traded for Tactical-1500rds w/o bobble so far. Just got a Compact Tactical. Had to have some extractor work at first, but so far have 300rds thru it w/no more problems. Have some Colts too & so far the Rocks seem like decent 1911 w/ good customer service if needed.


----------



## Rhino

I had the pleasure of firing one (put 30 or so rounds through it) on saturday when i shot my new AR. No jams, pretty accurate. I was pleased


----------



## tony pasley

I have about 2,000 rounds thru mine ,not 1 problem. Daughter has 1 500 rounds no problems several friends have them no problems.


----------



## hideit

don't get either of those you mentioned

if you want a 1911 for low cost then Taurus or Springfield Mil Spec

but if you want CHEAPER then get away from the 1911 and $500 will get you a Glock or a Springfield XD.


----------



## Richard

hideit said:


> don't get either of those you mentioned
> 
> if you want a 1911 for low cost then Taurus or Springfield Mil Spec
> 
> but if you want CHEAPER then get away from the 1911 and $500 will get you a Glock or a Springfield XD.


I have had excellent luck with my RIA and Norinco 1911s and each of them cost me less than $500. Regards, Richard 

I have $475 in my RIA:


----------



## Shipwreck

I would recommend a Springfield Milspec personally.


----------



## NGIB

The Rocks are great entry level 1911's, I've owned a number of them and they all worked as they should. I'd probably use a better base gun if I was building a custom but the RIA Tactical is a great value for the price...


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I've got one and I like it. Would I have it as my only pistol? Probably not. If I was out to get a low cost 1911 and it was going to be my only gun I'd lean more to a Springfield or the PT 1911 from Taurus. 

Don't get me wrong. I haven't had any problems out of my RIA, I just don't know if it would be my choice for a CCW pistol. IO have thousands of rounds through my Springfield. Way too many to count after all the years it has served me and it has yet to not work perfectly. I carried it for a few years and it was my favorite at the range. 

The Daily? I've not owned one so it makes it hard to say what it's like but I've seen several and shot one and I didn't see anything that would make me go out and get one.

I've owned two PT 1911's and both worked flawlessly. for the money they have the best fit I've seen in a lower cost 1911. The finish is nice as well. I have shot the crap out of a stainless PT 1911 and after about 1200 rounds (give or take 100) it has been a dream to shoot.

Like I said. The RIA is a good pistol. I know a few people that carry one and swear by it. They are well worth what you pay but they are a little rough. They need a little TLC in the beginning but after that you will be left with a pistol that will serve you well.

Look around a little. See what you see and maybe you will find something really great that you didn't even know you were looking for..heh..I did just that one day walking into a shop and spied a Para Ord p 16 for a huge 400.00. Did I need it..no..But it is a blast to shoot :smt023


----------



## kcdano

Great gun for the money, i have put 100's of rnd's down the pipe and have never had a FTF and is very accurate. You can't go wrong for the money.


----------



## pappy49

RIA 1911's are a good beginning. Get a few Colt or Springfield
mags and you'll be fine.


----------



## hunter18372

Although Rock Islands aren't thr prettiest or best finished 1911 to come along , they are solid gun. 
I worked at commercial range back east for over 13 years. When Rocks came along the range purchased one to try as a line gun because of the price. That gun held up for better than 40,000 rounds and after it's first 5 or 6 thousand rounds the boss ordered a couple more for line use. The gunsmith at the range (G. Gieges, a former NY & Pa Champion along with President's 100 distinguished shooter honor at Perry) thought the gun solid for what it is.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

40,000 rounds is nothing to sneeze at no matter who makes it:smt023


----------



## stolivar

*Love mine*

I have two of them. RIA Tactical and the 3.5 compact. I plan on carrying my compact after I get my new MTAC holster for it. It will replace my XD45C.

Here are my two guns. Both were under $424 out the door new. Plus they are lifetime warranty. (and not a Taurus)


















steve


----------



## dybulldog

Nice Rock.... I have two and they are awesome guns. I dont carry them daily... because I have others for that. They are strictly Range guns and they work 100% of the time. Which I can only say about those two, my SW revolver, and a Glock... Good company I'd say!


----------



## Wayfinder

*Ria*

I have a Rock, 1911MS, it eats everything, shot groups are good, small enough to conceal. The saying about not changing anything that is not broken. I haven't changed anything. I will be changing the sights but that is most likley my eyes more than the gun.


----------



## bophi

*so many to choose from*

which ever gun you choose , shoot as much ammo thru it as you can afford
and you know it is 100% before using it for a carry gun...i only owned colts, kimbers, in 1911's.


----------



## spacedoggy

I plan on picking one up this year just to customize it. Practice refinishing it and I have penty of parts for it to make it look like a 1k 1911. I met a guy at a gun show that had five of them that he did work to. He did a great job on three of them and he told me he sells around 15 every gun show and with the upgrades and new finishes he averages 400 profit per gun. He does not have a FFL so he buys them from dealers and has to eat the sales tax and can't sell tham as new but you know he has not used them. If he is not BSing me that 6000 per show.


----------



## flgunner

Richard
Richard

I have a RI GI on the way ($380 - couldn't pass it up), but mostly want to use it as a "show and tell" to promote my new WWII novel, Missing Sticks. Where did you get your grips? They really give it an "authentic" look?

John


----------



## DevilsJohnson

The grips that come on most RIA pistols if they are wood are pretty good ones. Good wood grips for a 1911 are pretty easy to come by. I know a guy that sells on eBay that has some really nice ones.


----------



## Korben7p3c

*1911*

...still looking in my are for a RIA dealer in my area.


----------



## Torkwrench

I've shot both the Compact and full size Rock Island and both shoot extremely well. No FTF's or any kind of hiccups. For the money they are a great gun! If you get one, just Dremel polish the feed ramp into the barrell and it's wonderful. I own a Para GI that I picked up for $499.00 and the Rock Island full size shoots the exact same! 

Now, the Taurus PT1911 is a great upgrade, and it has all the features of a $1200.00 1911 including fully polished parts, feed ramp and match grade barrell but at $700.00 it more expensive than the Rock Island but still cheaper than say a Kimber, Para Ordinance or Wilson combat. 

With the Rock Island, you can pick one up cheap enough to buy some extra parts and upgrade it still without breaking the bank.


----------



## Firemedic21

Oh how I love my RIA 1911.He was my very first gun & I fell in love w/him the first time I saw him.I have had him for 7yrs now & even through I have other guns Blackie will always be my favorite.He is extreamly accurate,feeds flawlessly,never had any ftf,fte,or anything else.My b/f has been shooting for 48yrs & has done a lot of gun smithing & even built 30+ 1911's as well.When I got Blackie I put his first shot down range but then he shot it to see how accurate it was & it was dead on he was extreamly impressed.I was able to get mine for $325.00 which was a great deal.He came w/2 Blue Steel Novac mags & beautiful wood grips w/o checkering.The only thing that I have changed on him is the grips.I had a friend of mine give me a beautiful set of checkered coco bolos which I just love.I needed the checkered grips but that is the only reason why I changed them.I think I made a great choice w/the RIA & don't feel u can go wrong w/one.I do plan on adding more RIAs to my collection.But the biggest & most important thing is that he is just sooooo pretty!!!! :goofy:

Here is a pic of Blackie


----------



## Torkwrench

I just picked up my first Rock Island 1911 .45acp yesterday and I love it already. I haven't put any rounds through it yet but it's definately a well built gun. I purchased a RIA 1911 Tactical, and out of the box it came with a skeletonized trigger and a nice large beavertail grip safety. The only thing I didn't like was it came with only one 8 shot mag and the grips from the factory were not cool at all. But I've already purchased a few items from Brownells like a new stainless Wilson Combat match trigger, arched mainspring housing with spring upgrade, a Wolff 18.5lb recoil spring, stainless magwell and a new stainless Chip McCormick 8 round mag. Need to polish the feed ramp and that's about it. Got the RIA Tactical for $450.00


----------



## Wayfinder

My CCW is a Rock, It small enough to conceal comfortable yet able to group well when shooting paper plates at 25 yards. 230 gr. rounds are great for stopping threats to you and yours, if you ever find the need. The reliability of a Rock and customer service to back it up. Not a bad choice.


----------



## Mavrick

I just got home from the toy store. In my shopping bag is a Firestorm full-frame .45.
I went and bought it because it's such a good copy of the GI, that if anything WERE to go wrong, I can replace it with a GI part. I don't foresee any problems... How can I judge??? I carried a 45B50. A WHAT??? When I was in the military, I was a small-arm repairman-echelon 5 (depot overhaul) I went in guaranteed school. That's what I did...M14's and M1911A1's. The only problem I can see, is metallurgy. If a part goes away, find out why, then use a surplus part to replace it.
I like the Firestorm because it already has an extended beavertail, and the rounded hammer.
I chose the GI because I can CC. I wear "frumpy" clothes, and weigh 300#. ( I could probably conceal a tank)
You can buy one, then, when you sell your stock portfolio for a huge profit, and want a new BBQ gun, buy an engraved Colt that will fit your holster, and the mags will fit.
Have fun,
Gene


----------

